

Computer glitch costs Georgia taxpayers - Serene
http://www.ajc.com/news/computer-glitch-costs-georgia-573045.html

======
russell
>> The large number of claims caused a computer program that tallies who
should be getting benefit checks that week to run too long, Winter said.
Another program that deposits the checks directly into recipients’ accounts
started before the first program finished. That caused the computer to be
confused about which claims were paid and which weren’t.

Checking the preconditions for running the next program was a bit too much
strain on the old brain cells?

